# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Problema para diferenciar bolas en Chop Cup

## loval

Hola compañeros:

tengo un problema en una rutina en la que bajo el cubilete chop cup aparecen dos bolas (una de un tipo y otra del otro). A la hora de separarlas no se diferenciarlas (dentro de la rutina). Son iguales, de crochet rojo, pesan lo mismo, vamos, a simple vista indetectables. He pensado en un pk ring para solucionar el tema, pero no uso anillo y no me veo cómodo, en pintarle una marca, pero si yo la veo los espectadores también, vamos, que no le encuentro una solución rápida. Sabeis de alguna manera para que pueda diferenciar una de otra?

Gracias por la ayuda.

----------


## Magnano

Puedes pensar un pase con que colocas una de las dos bolas dentro del chop, depende de la reacción de la bola sigues por un camino o por el otro. Meter las dos bolas dentro del chop mientras hablas, las agitas y sacas una por defecto haciendo un poco el paripé.
Es lo primero que se me ha pasado por la cabeza.

Pd. si una es un rojo un poco, pero que muy poco más oscura que la otra, el público por regla general no le da ni la más mínima importancia.

----------


## loval

gracias, sobre el tema de colocar las bolas dentro del cubilete, lo probaré, miraré como puedo encajarlo. 

en cuanto al tema de los colores.....o mi daltonismo es agudo o las bolas son exactamente del mismo color, por ese camino no puedo seguir  :Smile1:  

Lo dicho, gracias Magnano!

----------


## mayico

Quizá no sea necesario introducirlas, con solo meter una ya sabes cual necesitas y cual queda en la mesa.
Pero ya digo que acercando una bola al culo del cubilete, tambien notarás si es la que quieres y no se la charla ni el pase que le sigue (el pase siguiente podrias decir de que vá. Y se ayudaría mejor) pero añadiendo... Fijaté que esto no tiene más agujeros, solo este, porque atrás es cerrado, ahí golpeas una de las bolas y yá la tienes localizada...

Quizá sea tontería pero es por la hora que es, que ya no pienso lo que digo...

----------


## Iban

Busca hacerle algo a alguna de las dos de manera que sean diferentes al tacto.

----------


## loval

Gracias Mayico e Iban por vuestras aportaciones. Lo probaré a ver que tal.

Saludos

----------


## Iban

Laca, barniz, pegamento, lija... decide tú.

----------


## MagDani

Yo creo que Si no se pueden diferenciar a la vista o al tacto, lo mejor es colocarlas dentro del cubilete de nuevo.

Una cosa ¿Porqué no nos subes un vídeo donde realices la rutina y donde se te atasca al no saber quien es quien? y así te podríamos ayudar a poder dar el siguiente paso a dar uno intermedio o simplemente a disfrutar de tu magia.

Piénsalo.

----------


## Ming

¿Y con un imán debajo del tapete?
- Si la bola al pasar por encima se para... es esa ("quieta", se ha parado sola, magia)
- Si la bola sigue su camino... es la otra xD ("quieta", no se ha parado... di lo que quieras como gag)
Por decir tonterías que no sea... (por mi parte, claro)

----------


## loval

Ostras Ming, esa es buena, "un iman debajo del tapete" voy a probarlo a ver que tal.

Magdani: ya me gustaria tenerlo tan dominado como para ponerlo aqui. Si te sirve de idea, estoy aprendiendo la rutina de Joaquin Matas, y es bastante larga, asi que practicando un poco ( y estos meses voy a poder poco porque voy a ser padre....) como mínimo tengo para tres o cuatro meses para dejarla presentable (no en público claro!). Cuando la tenga la colgaré, ya que el feedback que se da en el foro es muy útil.

Saludos

----------


## Pulgas

> Ostras Ming, esa es buena, "un iman debajo del tapete" voy a probarlo a ver que tal.


A mí no me convence del todo (en realidad no me convence nada, pero así suena más suave  :Smile1: ). La frenada nunca será natural y puede dar qué pensar a los espectadores. Ya se encargan ellos de ser suspicaces, como para ponérselo fácil nosotros.

----------


## joweme

Buscate una varita magica de metal y al golpearlas tema solucionado ademas que para los juegos de cubiletes vienen estupendamente.

----------


## Ming

> A mí no me convence del todo (en realidad no me convence nada, pero así suena más suave ). La frenada nunca será natural y puede dar qué pensar a los espectadores. Ya se encargan ellos de ser suspicaces, como para ponérselo fácil nosotros.


Jajajaja, a mi tampoco me convence nada xD
(lo que me he reído al leer que le ha gustado la idea jajajaja)
Pero nunca se sabe... a lo mejor al final consigues la presión exacta para que quede... decente... jajajaja

----------


## MagDani

A mi me ha parecido una tonteria, pero ahora pensandolo, si colocas un pequeño iman en una esquina del tapete que no se utilice al descargar las bolas, puedes recogerlas con la mano, colocarlar en esa esquina mientras continuas con la charla y al recogerlas, ya sabras cual ejerce reistencia (minima claro) y cual no.

Pero claro depende de la rutina y como encajarlo

----------


## Ming

Entonces podrías ponerlo debajo del cubilete, y al levantar las dos una te costará más que la otra... o no... no se. Aunque no se si llegaría a notarse...

----------


## mayico

Pues yo voy a lo de antes, no es necesario coger las dos bolas, pasando una por el cubilete por la parte trasera ya sabes si es o no la que quieres.
Igualmente para ayudar más necesitaría saber cual es el paso siguiente en el juego.

----------


## Iban

Busquemos soluciones imaginativas, hombre...

¿Por qué no pintar las bolas con dibujos, dos diferentes, evidentemente? Pero dibujos tan notorios, que no sean sospechosos. Que cubran toda la bola. Que sean parecidos, pero diferentes (círculos y triángulos, por ejemplo).

¿Por qué no sacar una, y luego sacar la otra?

¿Por qué no coserle un hilito a una de ellas?

¿Por qué no...?

----------


## lalogmagic

Creo que la mejor solución será la más sencilla, de esa manera se trabaja más limpio el efecto, por ejemplo se me ocurre, como ya han dicho, tras la aparición golpear la parte trasera del cubilete indicando que no hay manera de haberla metido por ahí o algo parecido, generalmente lo simple es más efectivo, querer adornar demasiado el asunto puede levantar sospechas en los espectadores que hoy en día quieren saberlo todo.

Saludos

----------


## Ming

Puede que si viésemos la rutina pudiésemos ayudar más...

Sino es simplemente lo que están diciendo (aunque yo así en frio lo haría por dentro y como un pase más)... y si quieres lo puedes justificar "explicándolo".
"¿Sabéis por qué ocurre esto?" (que aparezcan dos bolas)
"Pues mirar, si yo hago esto, y me llevo la bolita al bolsillo..."
(con) "¿Dónde estará la bolita?" ... "Nop/Exactamente aquí" (en el cubilete, la aparición)
(sin) "Pues la bolita desaparece de mi bolsillo y aparece debajo del cubilete" (si quieres haces cambio de bolita disimuladamente [o cargas una con en el bolsillo y dejas la sin] y lo repites esta vez haciendo el paso de (con))
Fin ^^

Sin ver la rutina no se si cuadrará... y la del Matas no me acuerdo de cómo era, jeje.

----------


## Tracer

Señores... No aporto nada, únicamente, recordar que estamos en el área abierta, y que para mi desgracia, después de leer este hilo, ya se mas de los chop y alguna de sus bolas de lo que me gustaría....

----------


## loval

la de Mayico funciona perfectamente. Ahora solo falta encajar el movimiento en la rutina.

Gracias

----------


## Iban

Pues una vez resuelta la duda, cerramos el hilo para que no sigamos destripando la gallina, como dice Tracer.

----------

